# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Установка ГБО, плюсы и минусы - стоит ли на это идти?

## acontinent

Большинство владельцев автомобилей грезят экономить на обеспечивании своего стального зверя, при этом не видоизменяя принцип его использования. Это возможно при подключении газобаллонного оборудования (ГБО) на автомобиль. Владельцев авто зачастую волнует вопрос про [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Что это даёт, какие есть плюсы и недостатки, и как переоборудовать собственными конечностями топливную систему, рассказано в статье. Так же, читайте — http://rusgosnews.com/main/10610-ustanovki-gbo-preimushhestva-i-nedostatki
ГБО, или газобаллонное оборудование автомобиля — это доп. Оборудование, которое открывает возможность сохранить и поддерживать подачу газового горючего в мотор внутреннего сгорания (ДВС). От вида газового топлива и движка зависит класс произведённого или переоборудованного авто. Существуют однотопливные, двухтопливные (кормление одним из типов горючего незначительное), двухтопливные (параллельная подача двух видов горючего). Последними являются газодизели.
Стоимость и окупаемость.
Размещение техники на ТС для смеси пропан-бутан будет стоить порядка 20000 руб, для метана — 50000 руб. Конечно, можно найти и дешевле, но не факт, что оно будет качественное.
Внимание! Цена установки колеблется по областям. Там, где топливо дешевле, там и стоимость газа ниже.
Вид используемого газообразного топлива устанавливает классификацию системы ГБО. Структуры разделяют на поколения, хотя это и не утвержденная классификация. Официальной просто не существует. В 1910 году был получен сжиженный газ, подходящий для эксплуатации в автомобиле. Автором разработки был американец В. Снеллинг.

----------

